# Repticon Orlando! December 17 & 18



## Repticon

(Saturday & Sunday)
2011 Show Dates
December 17 & 18

Central Fl. Fairgrounds
4603 W. Colonial Dr.
Orlando, FL 32808

For eight years, Repticon has been bringing great shows to Central Florida Fairground in Orlando. One of Repticon's original series of shows, the show has continued to grow until it is now one of the premiere shows in the industry and THE show to go to in Orlando. The show currently runs three times a year and has only bigger & better things in store for guests in the future, so stop by Repticon Orlando in 2011 and have some family-friendly reptile fun!

Featuring reptile and amphibian breeders and wholesalers, reptile pet products and supplies, educational seminars and exhibits, and fun-filled activities for the entire family!

Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00 am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm

Admission: Adults - $12.00 (online), $15 (at door),
Children (5-12) - $5.00,
Four and under FREE!
Two Day VIP Ticket: Adults - $12.00, Children - $5.00

Saturday

11:00am - Live Carpet Pythons w/ By The Shore Reptiles

12:00pm - The LB Reptile Experience Live Animal Encounters

1:00pm - World of Wildlife's Fear Factor Challenge

2:00pm - Reptile Parasitology w/ Vet Dr. Ivan Alfonso

3:00pm - The LB Reptile Experience Live Animal Encounters

4:00pm - Wildlife Rescue Ministries Florida Wildlife featuring Birds of Prey

5:30pm - USARK Fundraising Auction - NEW!

Sunday

11:00am - Reptile Discovery - Live Endangered Crocodilians

12:00pm - The LB Reptile Experience Live Animal Encounters

1:00pm - Redfoot Ranch - Live Tortoise Presentation

2:00pm - Arachnids! Live w/ Exotic Kingdom

3:00pm - The LB Reptile Experience Live Animal Encounters


----------



## Paul G

Anybody going?
Looks like I will be there Sunday.


----------



## baita83

ill be there sunday


----------



## randommind

I will be stopping by Saturday. If anyone is interested in the following, let me know. 

Proven basti pair, cauchero juvies, or 'banded' leucomelas


----------



## Paul G

Anybody know of somebody vending fruit flies at this show? I really need to get some more wingless melanos.

I have Cobalts and Powder Blues (F1s and NaborsXWertz) if anybody wants some. (Maybe some Alanis(F1s) and Azureus too.)

Looking for Basti female & Intermedius female.


----------



## Loui1203

I'm thinking about going, but it's a 3 hour drive for me. Will anyone have R. Imitator?


----------



## Vinnner

Wes any pics of the basti pair? Also price?

Vinny


----------



## randommind

Vinny, the basti were snatched up five minutes after that post.


----------



## dflorian

If there are tables. I will be vending as I am moving from SC to FL.


----------



## frogface

dflorian said:


> If there are tables. I will be vending as I am moving from SC to FL.


Wait... what?!


----------



## CALBerkGuy

wish I could be there


----------



## dflorian

frogface said:


> Wait... what?!


Long story ...


----------



## frogface

dflorian said:


> Long story ...


Well, crap. Hope it's a good story.


----------



## Paul G

I will trade some Cobalt tincs to anybody that can deliver me 20 fresh, well seeded, and mite free wingless (or flightless) melanogaster cultures on Sunday.

I would also trade for 15 FF cultures and 5 springtail or isopods cultures. (or combo of all three)

PM me or email me for more details. Thanks.


----------



## JimO

I'll be there Sunday around noon. I have a few extra nominant variabilis froglets and about a dozen Costa Rican G&B auratus froglets. I'm looking for a confirmed female basti - Cemetary population. Color isn't much of an issue as I am planning to breed several color varieties from the Cemetary population.


----------



## markpulawski

I could bring 3 young adult Quinqs, 99% sure there are 2 sexes, also probable pair of Cristobals.


----------



## Paul G

I wish I had the cash Mark....I have been wanting to pick up some Quinqs for a long while.



markpulawski said:


> I could bring 3 young adult Quinqs, 99% sure there are 2 sexes, also probable pair of Cristobals.


----------



## JimO

Does anybody want oak-leafed ficus or strawberry begonias? They're taking over the house. I swear I heard "feed me Seymour" from one of my vivs.

They would all be from frog vivs, so they'd need to be given a bleach bath, but they're free.


----------



## Paul G

JimO said:


> Does anybody want oak-leafed ficus or strawberry begonias? They're taking over the house. I swear I heard "feed me Seymour" from one of my vivs.
> 
> They would all be from frog vivs, so they'd need to be given a bleach bath, but they're free.


Sure, I'll take some....I got a lot of vivs to build out in the next month or so.


----------



## Vinnner

Anyone got any pumilio they are trying to unload or thinking about?

Let me know

Vinny


----------



## Paul G

I have a male Man Creek and male Basti I have been toying with the idea of getting rid of but it would have to be for the right trade cause I really like the guys but cannot seem to find some ladies for them.




Vinnner said:


> Anyone got any pumilio they are trying to unload or thinking about?
> 
> Let me know
> 
> Vinny


----------



## baita83

JimO said:


> Does anybody want oak-leafed ficus or strawberry begonias?


I will take some as well I need to finish some vivs as well I hope someone has some decent broms at the show


----------



## baita83

does anyone have isopods that aren't grey white or orange? I would like to expand my collection I have heard striped are the same size as white but breed better, but any I don't have will do I just like them


----------



## Paul G

baita83 said:


> I will take some as well I need to finish some vivs as well I hope someone has some decent broms at the show


Jeremy M. might have broms but I was unsure if he was vending or just attending the show.


----------



## markpulawski

I will be there around 10:15ish tomorrow.


----------



## JimO

Dom originally wanted to trade broms for some stuff, so he might have a few extra.


----------



## baita83

I dont really have much to trade I am hoping the guy with the skinks from st pete that is friends with bill will be there he has a huge variety at a great price


----------



## Paul G

baita83 said:


> I dont really have much to trade I am hoping the guy with the skinks from st pete that is friends with bill will be there he has a huge variety at a great price


Ray doesn't do Orlando shows. Only Tampa and Daytona. Sorry Andy.


----------



## billschwinn

baita83 said:


> I dont really have much to trade I am hoping the guy with the skinks from st pete that is friends with bill will be there he has a huge variety at a great price


In 2012 I beleive we both are going to do some Orlando shows.


----------



## Vinnner

Ill be there tom. I have a group of varaderos that a buyer never sent payment so if anybody wants to pick up a 2.1 for a good price pm me

Thanks

Vinny


----------



## Vinnner

Also anyone that went today.....notice if glass cages was there or any good deals on exo / zoo med cages?

Thanks


----------



## baita83

reptile supply normally has good deals on exos but they don't bring many


----------



## markpulawski

There were probably 5 or 6 vendors with Exo's and 1 reptile guy with a bigger tank, a couple of the Exo's looked perfect for Pumilio, 36" high by 24" or so wide, really nice dimensions but they were all sold. I did not see anything I would consider a deal though.
I do have a couple still in box screen enclosure's for reptiles, nice aluminum cages brand new for $60 each i could bring over, they are 16" x 16" x 30" high.


----------

